# Mr. Right - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71577[/img] 
*Title: Mr. Right* 

*Movie:* :2.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :1star: 

*HTS Overall Score:*72




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71537[/img]*Summary*
We all know the basic story right? Boy meets girl. Girl is a bit crazy but boy is quirky and romantic. Soon the two fall in love and they are about to live happily ever after when he pops a bad guy with a 9mm in the gut. THEN after girl gets over shock she decides she doesn’t mind living with a killer and actually kind of wants to do a little herself, right? No? Well that’s exactly what “Mr. Right” revels in. The sheer lunacy and loopy out of this world madness that my description entails. I really was looking forward to the violent rom com, as I’m a HUUUUUUUUUUUGE fan of “Grosse Pointe Blank”, which shares some similarities with the general premise of the movie. Sadly director Paco Cabezas directs a film that can’t get itself out of the joke that the movie begins with and just continues on that same path without any character growth or plot development. Instead relying on those charming one liners and smooth moves that made up the first ½ of the first act until the credits roll.

Martha McKay (Anna Kendrick) is your average girlfriend. She’s all doped up on love until her boyfriend walks in when he doesn’t know she’s home with another girl in tow. That is quite a deal breaker, as you could probably imagine, leaving Martha to bawl her eyes out and know off men while living with her best friend, Sophie (Katie Nehra). The thing is, Martha is a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit crazy and she’s driving Sophie a bit batty too. This falls right into the lap of fate as she soon runs into a guy who’s just as crazy as she is. In walks Mr. Right himself (Sam Rockwell), but Mr. Right is more than just a bit odd. He’s actually kind of a hitman who’s given up the life of a professional murderer and actually only assassinates the people who HIRE hitmen as a way to clean up the mess. The problem is that he’s knocked off the wife of a very powerful mob boss and the people who once trained him are after him. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71545[/img]The first act of the movie is really amusing, as we get to see the batty antics of Martha and her resulting connection with Mr. Right (who we later find out is named Francis). Anna Kendrick is adorably sweet and her chemistry with the snazzy Sam Rockwell (who is actually a fantastic dancer, making his sleek hand to hand combat scenes all the better) had me smiling from the get go. However, once the second act starts we realize that the movie isn’t progressing anywhere. The same jokes that are used during the first act are being recycled and nobody is actually growing during the film. It’s as if we’re mean to accept the fact that both the leads are just plain crazy and reconcile ourselves with the fact that there is really no plot development. Tim Roth’s character as Mr. Right’s mentor is menacing and we wait for him to actually do anything or be explained, but there really is no depth to her character and no reason for him to even BE there despite the intimations that there is something deeper and more serious at play between the two of them. Basically one giant missed opportunity, especially with how wonderfully Roth can play a sleazy bad guy.

While I may not have LOOOOOOOOVED the movie, there are some fun bits to the adventure. The jokes and zaniness have a sort of intoxicating feel to them and while they get old really fast, the wittiness has some moments of comedic brilliance. Not to mention the fun antics that Sam Rockwell pulls off during his bouts of violence. Sure they get old and are DEFINITLEY over the top, but they are well choreographed (despite the obvious stunt doubles) and the Rockwell’s dance background adds to the stylistic nature of the moves. The RZA is ACTUALLY a decent addition to a move for once, playing Shotgun Steve, a low level gangster that Mr. Right/Francis recognizes some talent in. Michael Eklund does what Michael Eklund does best. That is act like a crazy madman, but he’s comfortable in the role as a creepy gangster though and well worth watching. 






*Rating:* 

Rated R for violence and language throughout




*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71553[/img]The 2.40:1 AVC encoded scope image is really pleasing, with a warm and vibrant color palette and great clarity. The image has a bit of warmth to it that gives the facial skin tones a little bit of a ruddy complexion, and definitely leans away from the cooler colors (except for a few moments near the end out in the rain where the cool blues tend to take over). Color saturation is well done and the fine detail presented throughout is intimate and revealing. Blood on the face, stitching on Sam Rockwell’s vest, the edging on the stone walkways, they all show up incredibly well. There’s some overt softness that tends to keep the movie from being razor sharp, but the resulting fine detail is nothing to sneeze at. Blacks are good to great with the only caveat being some mild black crush (really noticeable when Sam walks into the hotel during the first few minutes of the movie). There’s not a whole lot of digital artifacting to bring down the score and overall the disc is a very pleasant and satisfying transfer. 







*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71561[/img]I knew “Mr. Right” was a bit of an action oriented Rom-com, but I wasn’t prepared for the incredibly active and engaging 5.1 track that was given us. I expected some booms, and some action, but the whole track is just nonstop, with great surrounds effects that bring the viewer into the heart of the several gun battles sprinkled throughout the film, but also the deep waves of heavy bass that accompanies that. Dialog is sometimes recorded a BIT low, but still perfectly intelligible and the cornucopia of bullets, explosions and sound of fisticuffs brings this track up from your generic front heave romantic comedy to a really well done sonic experience. The track shows off some nice directionality with bullets impacting over one shoulder, but originating in the front, or the creak of wood before it shatters on one side and the slick sliding of feet across the front stage as Sam dances his character in and out of danger. 










*Extras* :1star:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=71569[/img]
• A Sweet Couple










*Overall:* :3.5stars:

I really wanted to like “Mr. Right”, as the plot is similar to a whacked out version of “Grosse Point Blank” (one of my favorite movies) with the hitman falling for the girl and having to shoot his way out of things, but the one note script and absolute complete lack of character development leaves the movie spinning its proverbial wheels for most of the 90 minute runtime. There were moments of fun and moments of brilliance even (remote as those latter moments are), but the overwhelming negatives kept me from having more fun than I really wanted to. The audio and video are great and the extras pretty much nonexistent, leaving me to just recommend “Mr. Right” as a low end rental (I was hovering on the edge of skipping it, but there’s still ENOUGH fun to warrant a rental if you like what you see in the trailer).


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Sam Rockwell, Anna Kendrick, Tim Roth
Directed by: Paco Cabezas
Written by: Max Landis
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: R
Runtime: 90 minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: June 7th 2016




*Buy Mr. Right On Blu-ray at Amazon*






*Recommendation: Low Rental​*








More about Mike


----------

